# Metro Grade Capuchin



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​
This is my Capuchin from Metro Grade, top notch making, perfectly fits for my hands and it is deadly accurate. Very great guy to deal with and quick shipping.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Phew! All the way to Sri Lanka! The farthest anything I've made has ever travelled.

We demand to see it in action...or at least as destroyed target!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

"We demand to see it in action...or at least as destroyed target!"

:yeahthat:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks good with the tube attachment, enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------

